# The Top Five Relationship Tips Couples Tend to Forget



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

No matter how well things start off, most couples fall into a rut once they make their way out of the honeymoon phase. When this happens, you have two options – to break things off or to do the work to continue your relationship. Keeping a relationship strong and healthy isn’t easy, especially when you fail to remember some of the most basic rules for a relationship. Keep reading to learn about the top five relationships that couples tend to forget when the going gets tough.

*1. Communication is key. *

No one is a mind-reader, so the only way to know what your partner is thinking and feeling is to ask. There is no way for you two to grow as a couple unless you know each other well, and that requires communication. Talk about everything with your partner – big and small, important and insignificant. The more you communicate, the stronger your relationship will be.

*2. Don’t lose your individuality.*

A relationship is about two people coming together in love, but that doesn’t mean that those two people stop being who they are. Being in a relationship is about two people sharing a life together, not about merging into one person. Keep up with your hobbies and your friendships even while you are in a relationship – don’t rely on your partner for everything.

*3. Pick your battles.* 

Couples fight, it’s just a fact of life. But the way you and your partner settle arguments will have significant bearing on your relationship. At a certain point, you will realize that sometimes it just isn’t worth the trouble to get upset over something small – you have to decide what is really important, winning a small battle or choosing to protect your relationship. If your partner does something wrong you shouldn’t just forget about it, but you need to give each other a little bit of grace to make mistakes.

*4. Treat your partner with trust and respect. *

Trust and respect are things that take time to develop, but it is very important if you want to maintain a healthy relationship. You have to believe in your partner that they want the best for you, and you for them. You must be willing to have difficult conversations and be willing to make compromises. A relationship that doesn’t include trust and respect will never be healthy.

*5. Be open and honest with each other.*

Honesty is incredibly important in a relationship – it is the foundation on which trust and respect are built. Many people make the mistake of lying to their partners for fear of hurting them, but that just leads to more problems in the end. It can be scary to be open and honest with your partner, but it is the only way you two are going to grow as a couple.

If you and your partner are willing to compromise and come together to strengthen your relationship, you will be able to weather even the strongest storm. Just be sure to keep these five relationship tips in mind when you encounter rough waters. 

~ VS Glen Community Support


----------

